# need the scoop -- Bluebeards Castle



## JAGSKINSfans (Dec 15, 2007)

I have been offered a time share at this resort- and I have read thru the posts dated last in OCT--

I need to know what the situation is regardling this resort-- are they still in litigation ( hence why it is available maybe?)

what is the projected forcast-  is now a good time to get a unit while they are available- with a projected outlook that they will rebound in the near future?

or should I say no to the whole thing and look somewhere else????

thanks for any insite you have!!

TIA 

Dawn


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 15, 2007)

If it's the Castle (there are like 4 resorts in that group so be sure you know which it is) then you do not want to be involved. 

Bluebeard's Castle is falling apart, has a dis-functional management/Board (not to say they all aren't trying but they aren't accomplishing anything that adds value to the resort - in fact they are ruining whatever small value may be left) and are in what seems to be never ending litigation as neither side will budge from being 100% right - the only winner.  Now the big guy has taken steps to isolate any liability to a small, bankrupt former subsidiary - and the legal fees keep building as the time goes on and the resort continues to get worse. it is a situation you do not want to be part of until something positive occurs. That may be never at the rate it has gone so far. Stay far away from that mess.


----------



## JAGSKINSfans (Dec 15, 2007)

yes it is the castle...


thanks for your help.... I think I will pass on this oppurtunity...

if I am meant to buy one then it will happen when the time is right.

thank you for candid and very honest advice.

Dawn


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 16, 2007)

timeos2, as an owner and supporter of our BOD's I completely disagree with you!  I don't know whether I would suggest someone buying at this time but our litigation is going to court shortly and we've won every step of the way.  Linda


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Linda,

Isn't the bankrupcy action filed by Equivest St. Thomas in July, 2007 going to result in additional delays of 2-3 years for the Castle litigation?

John


----------



## Tia (Dec 16, 2007)

Who knows what the bankrupcy filing will do. Wydham/Equivest is sure trying to pulling out all the stops to prevent a fair & fast resolution.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 16, 2007)

*It's not getting better*



lvhmbh said:


> timeos2, as an owner and supporter of our BOD's I completely disagree with you!  I don't know whether I would suggest someone buying at this time but our litigation is going to court shortly and we've won every step of the way.  Linda



But the problems drag on, neither side can win enough to actually concentrate on making the desperately needed improvements at the resort - it is just not a situation anyone can say is one a buyer would want to step into.  No matter which side you may feel is "right" the result is a deteriorating resort and disarray in management and ownership.  With the latest moves by Wyndham they may have bought another 4-5 years of ongoing litigation, with no guarantees as to the outcome, thus more fees wasted as the resort falls apart.   

The OP wanted to know if they should get in. The answer has to be "no - avoid this mess".


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 16, 2007)

For the record, my hat is with the owners on this one.

But the reality exists, sad as it my be...


----------



## kdrew (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wyndham will get theirs*



timeos2 said:


> But the problems drag on, neither side can win enough to actually concentrate on making the desperately needed improvements at the resort - it is just not a situation anyone can say is one a buyer would want to step into.  No matter which side you may feel is "right" the result is a deteriorating resort and disarray in management and ownership.  With the latest moves by Wyndham they may have bought another 4-5 years of ongoing litigation, with no guarantees as to the outcome, thus more fees wasted as the resort falls apart.
> 
> The OP wanted to know if they should get in. The answer has to be "no - avoid this mess".



This will not go another 4-5 years. Owners have made an effort to deal with Wyndhan/Fairfield/Equivest/whomever to rectify the situation.  You are correct that nobody wins here but I would like to point out that if this is the way Wyndham treats owners, I would never buy anything from them ever.

I have seen the underbelly of the timeshare industry and it makes me sick   to watch how the game is played. I am all for corporations to make their money but I am at a loss at how they can dispose of issues that they made a mistake on yet it costs them little to nothing. They could have made the resort "right" yet decided not to and screw owners. Even their own people have told me that they cannot understand why THEIR own company is acting this way.

Regardless, I still see issues for Wyndham beyond the Castle. Certainly there are many issues that owners have not tapped since they wanted to get a deal done. My guess is that the SEC and others will look into the criminal actions that took place on Wyndham's watch and then the chips will fall where they may :ignore: . The big guy may win this battle but I think the little guy will get his say.  

Ken


----------



## Tia (Jan 19, 2008)

*Settlement*

It was announced here -

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bluebeards/message/12065

No details until the court approves the deal I understand. 

IMHO The laws re corporations need to be looked at as it's ridiculous what it took to get anything done


----------



## Brad (Jan 24, 2008)

*Internet access*

I will be visiting Bluebeards's Castle and am curious about internet access. Is it available on site, free or paid. If not, what is the closest location?

Thanks


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 24, 2008)

There are several internet cafes in nearby Charlotte Amalie. One of the nicest is the upstairs internet lounge above Little Switzerlad.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 26, 2008)

We have prevailed!  A very big thank you to our BOD's who have NEVER been disfunctional!!! Linda


----------



## mkmetz (Jan 26, 2008)

*Dont' look so bad now!*



lvhmbh said:


> We have prevailed!  A very big thank you to our BOD's who have NEVER been disfunctional!!! Linda



Amazingly with this news of the win by the BOD's, it sure makes a lot of things look a lot better.  Just think, all timeshare owners now will also own all the property, land (which is the best view on the island) restaurants and commercial property around the Castle.  A hard fought victory for our BOD's and a welcome relief for us timeshare owners.  Just shows the little guy CAN win.  I guess those timeshares on EBAY will begin to change.

mkmetz


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 26, 2008)

lvhmbh said:


> We have prevailed!  A very big thank you to our BOD's who have NEVER been disfunctional!!! Linda



What is the resolution?


----------



## mkmetz (Jan 26, 2008)

*The judge*



timeos2 said:


> What is the resolution?



I believe that the BOD's are awaiting the decision from the bankruptcy judge as to whether she will accept the Wyndam offer.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 26, 2008)

mkmetz said:


> I believe that the BOD's are awaiting the decision from the bankruptcy judge as to whether she will accept the Wyndam offer.



Sounds like it's too early to declare a victory for either side.  It is GREAT to hear this is getting resolved. I'll bet, with zero knowledge of what the settlement may be, that neither side got everything they thought they should.  That is the way these things work.  I look forward to seeing the details and to hearing the resort is back on track toward respectability again.  

In any case the owners do owe a big thank you to the Board Members who hung in there and, hopefully, got an acceptable result.  It isn't an easy thing to do.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 26, 2008)

I have not confirmed this yet through direct viewing of the Federal Court Filings Database for the Caribbean area (Puerto Rico, USVI)...but Wyndham has now filed with the Bankruptcy Court a request for it to approve the settlement signed by Wyndham (Equivest St. Thomas) and the Bluebeards HOAs (4 in total).

From a quick read of the terms, this is a great conclusion IMHO.

I congratulate the HOA officers and especially the individual Castle owners as this portion of the battle now appears over, and forward progress can finally occur that they so deserve.

Litigation will continue against previous developers who were bought out with the Equivest St. Thomas purchase of the Castle.

Congratulations also to Wyndham for "doing the right thing" for all.

Let's keep fingers crossed that this goes through and the Castle will soon see the benefits in the form of positive changes.

Further kudos to my friend Ken Drew and his associates!!! Now I owe you TWO drinks....


----------

